# Noid identity



## troy (Nov 9, 2014)

please help


----------



## troy (Nov 9, 2014)

Found the identity, spicerianum


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2014)

What!? Did you find the tag in the pot!? oke:


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 10, 2014)

You might want to ask this question again when the bloom opens... It doesn't look like spicerianum to me from what I see.


----------



## troy (Nov 10, 2014)

No tag


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 10, 2014)

Does it have leaves?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2014)

troy said:


> No tag


LOL! Then how do you know?


----------



## troy (Nov 10, 2014)

Here is a vegetation pic.


----------



## troy (Nov 10, 2014)

I think it's a spicerianum bcause I researched bloom pics


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 10, 2014)

Leaves look different, these seem skinnier than spicerianum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Nov 10, 2014)

Then I'm just guessing


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice speckling. boxallii perhaps? Guess we will have to wait until the bloom opens.


----------



## troy (Nov 10, 2014)

I figured spicerianum but the bud is kind of too hairy soooo... will see


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 11, 2014)

Affine? But I put my cents on a cross.


----------



## troy (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Trithor (Nov 13, 2014)

Not spicerianum, but it did not look like it to start with. Spicerianum spikes tend to be almost pendant, smooth ovary and lots of white. Looked like gratrixianum or one of the villosum complex, now leaning toward a villosum complex or hybrid, but when it is open in a few days it will be easier to tell.


----------



## troy (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 13, 2014)

hybrid........................until it opens


----------



## troy (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2014)

Interesting but not a species.


----------



## troy (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought maybe boxalii


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 14, 2014)

Perhaps gratrixianum?

See http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/paphiopedilum/gratrixianum/index.html

Note the leaves:






The long flower stem:





But also the pattern in the dorsal:





Lets wait for it to open fully... We will need a photo of the staminode.


----------



## troy (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes!!! Thats gotta be it, the seller said exul, that was wrong


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2014)

Are you high?


----------



## troy (Nov 14, 2014)

Why?


----------



## troy (Nov 14, 2014)

The lady I got mine from grows sooo bright forced it to bloom on a small growth I'm going to cut it to save the plant


----------



## troy (Nov 14, 2014)

Maybe gratrix x villosum


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2014)

the plant looks fine, let it open first to see the flower before u cut it.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2014)

troy said:


> Why?


It's obviously not gratrixianum, the dorsal and lateral sepals are quite different, probably a hybrid.


----------



## troy (Nov 14, 2014)

I unpotted it roots didn't look so good so after it blooms out completely I'm gonna cut it


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 14, 2014)

Troy, we need to see the whole flower but even if we get a nice bloom we are still guessing. 

Based on what we see any of the following hybrids are likely:
gratrixianum x villosum (see http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/InterOrShow/EOC/EOC03/photo/vill xex.JPG)
gratrixianum x exul (can't find a pick)
villosum x exul etc.. (see http://www.orchidboard.com/communit...lum/41495-paphiopedilum-vill-exul-flower.html)

The major concern is that purple stripe down the back which is typical of spicerianum... Are we looking at gratrixianum x leeanum or gratrixianum x spicerianum (probably not). Then there is the petals with the typical villosum bicolor pattern... is this then gratrixianum/exul x Lanthanum?

Why I like the idea of gratrixianum is because there is often a lot of purple in the dorsal.


----------



## troy (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## troy (Nov 14, 2014)

Alot of the color washed out due to sun overexposure


----------



## troy (Nov 14, 2014)

It's Monsier de curte


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2014)

NYEric said:


> What!? Did you find the tag in the pot!? oke:





troy said:


> Then I'm just guessing



Why!? :rollhappy:


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, that does look what I would expect from crossing this:



http://flo.com.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=106&t=19027#p446423

and insigne.

But this is what boxalli is supposed to look like:
http://slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/paphiopedilum/villosumvarboxallii/index.html

A gratrixianum /affine cross with insigne seems more likely... The gratrixianum can give the bicolor petals, the purple in the hood, the long stem, the speckled leaf bases as well as the spotting on the flower. 

Who told you it was Monsier de curte? I would love to know the reasoning.


----------



## troy (Nov 15, 2014)

A monsier de corye is insigne x gratrixianum right


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 15, 2014)

troy said:


> A monsier de corye is insigne x gratrixianum right



Monsieur de Curte is Paph. boxallii x Paph. insigne. There is no gratrixianum here.


----------



## troy (Nov 15, 2014)

Lol.. well guy I talked to gave me his wrong guess. I'm guessing myself I'm gonna cut the spike to save the plant.

What do you think it is?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't know, not with 100% certainty.

I think hold onto the plant and lets wait to see other photos of insigne x gratrixianum for comparison.

If you are really serious, self it and then examine the progeny. 

Put the stem in water, maybe it will develop more.


----------

